# Diagonal handicapped parking spaces



## Msradell (Feb 25, 2014)

I know I've seen somewhere in the ADA where diagonal parking spaces are constructed that an 8' space between 2 of them cannot make 2 of them allowable as handicapped parking places.  I've been looking for the code section this evening and can't find it, does anybody know what section is located in?


----------



## mark handler (Feb 25, 2014)

I do not understand the question.

The new ADASAD does not have any diagonal parking identified in the guidelines


----------



## Builder Bob (Feb 25, 2014)

Cal.... ADA has more strigent requirements than the ADA


----------



## mark handler (Feb 25, 2014)

Builder Bob said:
			
		

> Cal.... ADA has more strigent requirements than the ADA


The original poster is not in CA.

How does the ADA have more strigent requirements than the ADA?


----------



## steveray (Feb 25, 2014)

I assume you are talking about the "crosshatch" space?....Ct does not allow any sharing.....


----------



## mark handler (Feb 25, 2014)

steveray said:
			
		

> I assume you are talking about the "crosshatch" space?....Ct does not allow any sharing.....


2010 ADASAD does allow Sharing ,,,,


----------



## Builder Bob (Feb 25, 2014)

mark handler said:
			
		

> The original poster is not in CA. How does the ADA have more strigent requirements than the ADA?


Mark, I gues I should have written that the california Accessible Provisions adopted by the State of California may impose more severe resrtrictions and requirements for accessibililty than is mandated by the minimums of the federal standards.....

Unfortunately,

 I do not recall the exact language or name of the state agency in California that is responsible for Accessibility therefore, the abreviated version was orginially posted.


----------



## mark handler (Feb 25, 2014)

Builder Bob said:
			
		

> Mark, I gues I should have written that the california Accessible Provisions adopted by the State of California may impose more severe resrtrictions and requirements for accessibililty than is mandated by the minimums of the federal standards..... Unfortunately,
> 
> I do not recall the exact language or name of the state agency in California that is responsible for Accessibility therefore, the abreviated version was orginially posted.


The original poster is not in CA. therefore the rules of CA do not apply to this thread....


----------



## mtlogcabin (Feb 26, 2014)

> The new ADASAD does not have any diagonal parking identified in the guidelines


Does that imply diagonal parking is not permitted under under ADA since there are no regulations on how it should be designed


----------



## DonaldsonR (Feb 26, 2014)

You might be thinking that a diagonal space must have the access aisle on the passenger side in order to be Van Accessible . ANSI 117.1-03 Sec 502.4.1, 2010 ADA 502.3.4.


----------



## Msradell (Feb 26, 2014)

DonaldsonR said:
			
		

> You might be thinking that a diagonal space must have the access aisle on the passenger side In order to be Van Accessible . ANSI 117.1-03 Sec 502.4.1, 2010 ADA 502.3.4.


That may be what I was thinking of.  I'll take a look at it and see.  As mentioned above I'm not in California so their code does not apply which is good in some ways and not in others.  The question that mtlogcabin raised is interesting.  Maybe I will send the Southeast ADA Center a quick message.


----------

